# Looking For Beta Testers For New Social Gaming App :)



## mykocorum (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi there, hope I've found the right place to post this -

I'm looking for a few willing hands to help put a new social gaming app through it's paces. It's flash game based, with the ability to play for free against other human opponents (you can also wager micropayments on the outcome of these games so say if you get a higher score of space invaders you'll get the cash we bet together).

If you lend a hand we'll give you some fake money to play around with so we can test all the features, then any money you make using the fake stuff we'll let you cash out at the end of the test as something of a thankyou for helping out & for your time (hopefully it won't take too much of it, not to mention it'll be a bit of fun too).

You can drop your details off at www.thumbpark.com and we'll be sending a text out in a week or so with a link to the app itself and things will kick off. I can't thank you enough already. I am totally taken aback by the general willingness to help and great attitude of every android user I've found so far. You guys are a credit to the tech scene!


----------

